# Cannot install video driver, VGA or otherwise



## edwardnortonfan (May 12, 2008)

I have been trying off and on for two days to update my video driver so I can play movies online with Netflix. Tech support told me to install a new driver (mine was VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP circa 2005) and whenever I tried to install a newer one, I got this error message: 

=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 10:59:16 on 5-12-2008 ===========
S3Setup v(1.01.25) 1.00.03-DC/1.00.03-WD/1.00.04-AC/1.00.20-JV/1.00.15-CL/1.00.46-M7/1.00.10-SS/1.00.29-G4/1.00.25-M5/1.00.45-MS on Win XP
bAllowReboot: TRUE
bSilentReboot: TRUE
bPromptReboot: TRUE
bPromptSilentReboot: FALSE
bRemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
bDisableMenuAnim: TRUE
bDisableMenuShadow: TRUE
bDisableAlphaSelect: TRUE
VendorID to find:1106
INF File Located at: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\VGA\XP\k8viagn.inf
Found - ven:1106 dev:3344 ss_dev:0216 ss_ven:107B rev:01 bus:01 devnum:00 func:00 (inVGA=1)
Enumerating Display class devices...
Display #0 has DevInst=000017A8
Instance=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_0216107B&REV_01\4&10AF1F73&0&0008.
Found matching display.
No more displays.
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_0216107B&REV_01\4&10AF1F73&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: "VIA.Mfg".
Description="%viagfx.DeviceDesc0% = viagfx, PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3108".
Cannot find compatible device for VEN_1106&DEV_3344 in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\VGA\XP\k8viagn.inf.
DestroyTimerWindow returned an error!
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.



Or this error message:

********** S3 GRAPHICS SETUP LOG - Started 2008/05/12 15:05:49 PM **********

***** Please scroll to the end of *****
***** this document for the results. *****

S3Iset32 v2.00.11-0107, 2.00.08-0107 (IShield 10.1.0.238)
System: Build 2600 (Service Pack 3)
Signature: 13-9688 (ANSI)
Caller cmdline: ''
SupportDir: 'C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\{FFE92BFD-F653-4536-A814-A568B24F45CC}\{5A118437-3B7B-402B-955C-A74B847CB0DE}\'
Mode: Unattended, Normal
AllowReboot: TRUE
Prompt: TRUE
SilentReboot: TRUE
Prompt: FALSE
RemoveWinINF: FALSE
PreInstFiles: FALSE
MenuAnimOff: FALSE
MenuShadowOff: FALSE
Find VendorID: 5333
Driver INF at: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\K8M800_XPX64_16950402_wIShld_logod\uc03i.inf
Find hardware code->-21
Custom uninstall info: C:\WINDOWS\UChrmPro.uns
Uninst DLL: C:\PROGRA~1\S3\UChrmPro\s3iset32.dll
Uninst Log: C:\PROGRA~1\S3\UChrmPro\UChrmPro.uns
Reg uninst key: C:\PROGRA~1\S3\UChrmPro\s3minset.exe /u C:\PROGRA~1\S3\UChrmPro\UChrmPro.uns
Add. dir to remove: C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{61001934-CF91-48E1-85BA-93793BDE8C59}
Installing VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP WinXP Display...
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details. (-1)->C:\WINDOWS\s3iscfg.log
** Installation Failed **
!! Setup was aborted !!


And I couldn't install an ATI driver because I was told there was no compatible software on my computer. Tech support for Gateway told me to install driver cleaner, uninstall my driver, reboot in safe mode and run driver cleaner, reboot in normal mode and try to install my driver then. I did these steps and received the same error logs as before. Now I don't have a driver at all and I can't reinstall one because I keep getting these error logs and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## doug39a (May 12, 2008)

I've always used nVidia cards and drivers so all comments I offer must be taken as general at best. I build all my computers so I choose what I like best. I have a laptop, but it's not used for games.

Having a Gateway computer and thereby an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) card, you very likely can't use non Gateway supplied drivers. For this reason, you need to be absolutely certain you have the correct new driver from Gateway. And, not all cards are capable of being upgraded. Your card may well be at its performance limit with the driver it came with. To make these determinations you'll need to talk to the Gateway ... at length I'll bet.

Assuming you can use your computer and you have an image on it's screen tells me you've defaulted to the built-in Windows video drivers. If this is the case, you need to completely uninstall the Gateway drivers by uninstalling the video card in Device Manager and rebooting. This should put the Windows drivers into service for sure. Next you need to get the correct drivers from Gateway. likely on their website, and install them as they instruct.

One thing I always do without fail after any computer evolution of any size is to scrub my registry. This can be VERY risky so be advised MY method works for ME. It might completely break your computer.

In order I use: RegCleanr (not a misspelling there), RegScrubXP, and Ccleaner. I've never had a problems with either of them in hundreds of uses and in combination they do a credible job od cleaning the registry. There are other programs equally competent I'm sure. If it were my laptop, I'd clean the registry immediately after the reboot following the video card uninstall.

Good luck, I used to have a pair of Gateways; that's one reason I've built my own for the last several years and limit my laptop use to rather simple tasks such as photo storage when my wife and I travel.

If all else fails, backup you critical data and use the disks that came with your computer to rebuild it. I've had to resort to that on several occasions when well intentioned friends have really mucked up their box.

Again, good luck.


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

So Ed, Follow me as I walk you through this.
Goto S3Graphics.com
At the Top left there is a gold "Drivers" button. Click it.
on step # 3 there is a little blue link *WinS3ID.exe* click and "Run" it.
The line "Chip Name:" Should say *Unichrome Pro IGP (......)* Remember the ... it's important
Goto step # 4 Click 'Chrome IGPS'
Click Windows XP
Click Intergrated Graphics
Now locate the (...) from earlier on the list, you HAVE to download the drivers that are the most recent for the Chip Name that was given, once you have this update (It should go through fine.)
After Installing the Driver and Restarting the computer, goto
*C:/Program Files/Netflix/Netflix Movie Viewer/* and run the *ResetDRM.exe* because the C00D11B1 error you recieved from Netflix before has hosed your DRM store and it needs to be reset for the whole thing to work.
Let me know how that works for you okay..?

((Oh, and for Liability reasons, us Netflix Techs can't help you on the phone.. But I can help you here.))


----------

